# Webb Footed Kennels



## Langeandrew12 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a pup potentially from Chris Akin, but i'm not so serious yet to call Chris and ask him about his current litters. I'm a couple years away yet. I'm wondering if anyone on here has one of his pups and what is he currently charging for his pups. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

ALOT can change in a couple years


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

To me this is a pretty tacky post...Chris and his wife have been slaves to this game and whatever they do is always FIRST CLASS...I CAN GO ON BUT WON'T


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Why not just call him and tell him your intentions? Maybe it's because he may chuckle under his breath when asked what a pup from his kennel would cost in a couple of years when some unknown future male is bred to an unknown future female? I agree with Terry here.


----------



## kevinj (Jun 16, 2014)

Langeandrew12 said:


> I'm looking to buy a pup potentially from Chris Akin, but i'm not so serious yet to call Chris and ask him about his current litters. I'm a couple years away yet. I'm wondering if anyone on here has one of his pups and what is he currently charging for his pups. Thanks in advance.


A public forum is probably not the best place to ask this question, but I will attempt to help answer it as best I can in a public forum.

Most of the litters are not owned by Chris, they are typically clients dogs or dogs that have breed to one of his studs, so the client would be setting the price of the pups (with Chris giving guidance) (now that I think about it it's been a while since Chris has breed one of his females)

The prices are comparable to what you would find in the classifieds in this forum. (price varies depending on the pedigrees and accomplishments of the dogs involved)

Chris is not hard to get in touch with - his cell# is listed on the kennel facebook page, if you do decide to call him keep in mind that he stays busy, so be respectful of his time (I would suggest sending a quick text message telling him who you are and what you would like to talk to him about, and ask him to call you at his convenience) 

If you do not want to call him and have a particular dog or line that you are wanting a puppy out of, feel free to send me private message on here and I will do my best to answer your question the best that I can


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Seriously. Would you really expect someone to post on a very public forum that his pups suck??????
Chris and Brett are some of the more successful trainers in the country. They have some real nice dogs.
When you get out of Jr. High, then start looking. Until then, get a life.


----------



## kevinj (Jun 16, 2014)

Mike Perry said:


> Seriously. Would you really expect someone to post on a very public forum that his pups suck??????
> Chris and Brett are some of the more successful trainers in the country. They have some real nice dogs.
> When you get out of Jr. High, then start looking. Until then, get a life.


That will encourage young people into the sport !


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

The question seemed naive but innocent. Some of the answers don't come off as well.


----------



## Southern_tied (Mar 23, 2017)

Second that. For this to be a public forum some of the people act like some grade A donkeys......


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Southern_tied said:


> Second that. For this to be a public forum some of the people act like some grade A donkeys......


I don't think it's an act with some. In fact some of the people who've commented I've met at hunt tests and I can confirm it's not an act.


----------



## duckdog12 (Mar 16, 2017)

Mike Perry said:


> Seriously. Would you really expect someone to post on a very public forum that his pups suck??????
> Chris and Brett are some of the more successful trainers in the country. They have some real nice dogs.
> When you get out of Jr. High, then start looking. Until then, get a life.



Good job encouraging someone new that is interested in the sport ! I'm new to this forum and sport and am sure I will ask plenty of dumb or naive questions . That's how you learn!!! And you may not remember but at some point in your life you knew Nothing about this sport either ! Treat people with respect whether it was a dumb question or not .


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Langeandrew12 said:


> I'm looking to buy a pup potentially from Chris Akin, but i'm not so serious yet to call Chris and ask him about his current litters. I'm a couple years away yet. I'm wondering if anyone on here has one of his pups and what is he currently charging for his pups. Thanks in advance.


For those of you bashing this guy for this post, this is how I read it.

"I'm looking to buy a pup potentially from Chris Akin" 

Sounds like he has heard of Chris' good reputation. Nothing negative here.

"i'm not so serious yet to call Chris and ask him about his current litters. I'm a couple years away yet."

Respecting his time because he is not close enough to bother him yet.


"I'm wondering if anyone on here has one of his pups" 

Probably won't see negatives posted, but may get positives. Negatives may be PM'd.

"what is he currently charging for his pups."

Probably doesn't know and needs to budget. Some people have to save money for larger investments like good labs.

I don't see any reason to bash the original poster. 


To the original poster, if you want to PM me, I will be more than happy to give you some people that get all there started dogs from Chris for duck hunting. They seem to love them. I would recommend doing research on individual dogs you like and know what you want. For a puppy, find the right breeding with health clearances. Don't get locked into looking one place. Not saying Chris may not have the right puppy for you, just saying look for the right litter.


----------



## Coldtrack (Sep 8, 2015)

bjoiner said:


> For those of you bashing this guy for this post, this is how I read it.
> 
> "I'm looking to buy a pup potentially from Chris Akin"
> 
> ...


Very good post, with good info and respect.


----------



## Langeandrew12 (Jan 5, 2015)

I know every time I post on here, there is a chance of getting ripped and people totally missing the mark of what is actually being asked. Maybe I should have given more background on what I actually know about Chris. As a kid I watched Boomer and Chris compete in the Great Outdoor Games on ESPN and they are the reason I fell in love with dogs and competing. Chris has basically been a celebrity in my mind. Fast forward to the last three years with my current dog. I have trained my dog solely with all three Duck Dog Basics videos, so to say that I basically giving Chris a bad name by asking is just ridiculous. The reason behind the post is because, I do know what kind of operation Chris is running and I do not feel he has enough time to talk to me unless I was serious buyer and in the market at this moment for a puppy. I looked at it as more of not wasting Chris' time talking to me. I will be buying a dog from Chris in the future, but it's a question that has been in my head for a while and being in Minnesota, I don't know anyone that has bought a dog from Webb Footed Kennels. Only one I got to see was Fred Zink's dog in training that he bought from Chris, but the trainer did not know the pedigree of the puppy. 

I apologize if this has rubbed some of you the wrong way.


----------



## TODD SCHMADL (Sep 14, 2016)

duckdog12 said:


> Good job encouraging someone new that is interested in the sport ! I'm new to this forum and sport and am sure I will ask plenty of dumb or naive questions . That's how you learn!!! And you may not remember but at some point in your life you knew Nothing about this sport either ! Treat people with respect whether it was a dumb question or not .


RTF pretty much like a wolf pack, have an opinion or question the pack leaders in this forum don't agree with or like and they pile on with teeth blazing. Newbies will ask questions heck we all do, treating with respect would be nice but does not always happen here. Those that have the knowledge and respect make the forum worth it, just weed out the garbage and try not to take it personally it happens to many of us.


----------



## Bracklab (Apr 11, 2014)

Give him a call and ask away. He will give you what he can. 

When we tell other people how to behave in a belittling manner we ought look in the mirror eh?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

LangeAndrew, Chris is a great guy with great dog and people skills; unlike some on this forum 
Call him, I'm sure he would be happy to talk to you and steer you in the right direction & give you some great advice


----------



## kevinj (Jun 16, 2014)

Langeandrew12 said:


> I know every time I post on here, there is a chance of getting ripped and people totally missing the mark of what is actually being asked. Maybe I should have given more background on what I actually know about Chris. As a kid I watched Boomer and Chris compete in the Great Outdoor Games on ESPN and they are the reason I fell in love with dogs and competing. Chris has basically been a celebrity in my mind. Fast forward to the last three years with my current dog. I have trained my dog solely with all three Duck Dog Basics videos, so to say that I basically giving Chris a bad name by asking is just ridiculous. The reason behind the post is because, I do know what kind of operation Chris is running and I do not feel he has enough time to talk to me unless I was serious buyer and in the market at this moment for a puppy. I looked at it as more of not wasting Chris' time talking to me. I will be buying a dog from Chris in the future, but it's a question that has been in my head for a while and being in Minnesota, I don't know anyone that has bought a dog from Webb Footed Kennels. Only one I got to see was Fred Zink's dog in training that he bought from Chris, but the trainer did not know the pedigree of the puppy.
> 
> I apologize if this has rubbed some of you the wrong way.


You should call him sometime - he would appreciate hearing that you have used his videos, and were inspired by him & boomer

I have 2 dogs in training with him at the moment and think everyone at WFK does an amazing job with retrievers, luckily I live within 30 minutes of the kennel and spend quite a bit of time out there (I was there all afternoon yesterday and had just left when I came home and saw your original post)

There has not been a direct boomer breeding in a while, but Chris does still have a few straws and I expect there will be another direct Boomer breeding in the next few years.

Currently there are 2 litters on the kennel facebook page that have a link to Boomer 
Maggie x Rson (Rson is a Boomer son)(I am not familiar with these two, although I have seen Rson in training a few times and appears to do nice work)
Roxy x Fin (Roxy is a Boomer granddaughter if I remember correctly) (Fin is Chris's personal dog that he hunts with everyday of season) (I have watched both of these dogs numerous times in training and tests, both are really nice dogs and should produce some very nice pups)

Hope this helps

Check your private messages


----------



## big trax (Mar 31, 2015)

If I had anything negative to say, I wouldn't say anything...but I can give you some personal experience: I have a Boomer grand daughter. Like you, I was impressed with Boomer. I called Chris to explain I wanted a puppy as close to Boomer as I could get. I got a pup out of GRHRCH "Bullet" MH (A Boomer son) and an HRCH bitch Chris had trained. He was very helpful to me and from that one initial phone call, I have my most favorite dog to run. My "Spade" has her HRCH and SH titles. She broke her tibia in a freak accident during training two days after she got her SH title and had to be off a while but, she ran her first master last weekend and came home with a ribbon. She's a handful, but sure is fun to stand beside. I agree...if your two years away from a puppy, you may want to wait for a call. On the other hand, if you want a direct Boomer pup, I'd imagine the line is long. I'd make that call today!


----------



## KEB (Jul 23, 2012)

Not sure how this thread went sideways but Chris is a great guy and great trainer and would be more than willing to answer any question you may have about any of his dogs or a potential dog . Give him a call


----------



## smok'in gun (Mar 31, 2009)

LangeAndrew, I fondly remember running a L'Anguille River HT in Jonesboro when they announced Chris and Boomer had won the Great Outdoor Games, I've been a Boomer fan ever since. So much that I bred my female with Boomer back in 2009
and last Friday bred my BLF from that litter with Chris's male Finn. Chris is a great guy and has gone out of his way to do me right over the years. But he may be the busiest man I know, but give a call and leave a message, he'll call you back.

Jeff Warren


----------



## Bucwilson (Feb 7, 2015)

I have seen a few Slick puppies running and they all looked good. One was owned by Freddy King---HRCH real young ---and Jams in Derbies. I don't think you could go wrong with a pup from Chris Akin. Class act all the way around.


----------



## Bucwilson (Feb 7, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/Webb-Footed-Kennel-245670845450167/ sometimes they post litter announcements on Facebook and prices to give you an idea.


----------



## Langeandrew12 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have seen Freddy King's slick puppy run a bunch on Facebook. That dog is fun to watch.


----------



## Bucwilson (Feb 7, 2015)

Freddy is an awesome guy. I think Thief is running in the HRC grand on the 24th. Freddy also has you tube videos training Thief as a puppy. LIFE IS SHORT !!!!!!!! BUY THE PUPPY!!!!!


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

good grief....ya'll need to simmer down...this place isn't very cliqueeeeee. reminds me of the 'fuge...


----------



## Camo9244 (Jan 15, 2015)

........


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Camo9244 said:


> View attachment 49250
> ........


What the HELL is that supposed to mean


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Try to keep up Terry. The interwebs isn't that hard.


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

I think some people need to be more respectful in how they reply on here.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

A very innocent post with many rude answers.


----------

